# Goodbye Marmite



## gail1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I love my marmite on toast in the morning. this morning i did my normal and left it on worktop. Whilst in living room i heard a crash but didt take a lot of notice. WENT into kitchen later to do washing up and jar of marmite had landed on floor and lid had come off, result was a nice big sea of marmite across my kitchen floor . I would not have normally minded but it was a brand new jar one of the biggest you can buy. Have you ever tried to clean marmite off a lino floor


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's where you NEED a cat ! 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Oct 17, 2011)

Assuming the jar glass isn't broken, I'd spoon up the marmite not touching the floor, then clean up the rest - too good and expensive to waste! Not sure that lots of marmite is good for cats, although ours gets empty jar lid to lick as a special treat.


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh Gail I am dissapointed you wasted gods food all over the floor, nevermind the cat Rob I would lick it up


----------



## gail1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Steff said:


> Oh Gail I am dissapointed you wasted gods food all over the floor, nevermind the cat Rob I would lick it up



theres still some there so will expect you round tomorrow then steff


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2011)

I had one of those big jars, so understand what a vast quantity it is to get wasted! Sainsbury's online substituted the small jar I had ordered with 'the nearest available equivalent' - it lasted me about 4 years!  Can you claim on your household insurance?


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a 500g jar for some ex pats. Fiver. I feel your pain Gail.


----------



## David H (Oct 17, 2011)

You must all have stomach's of stainless steel, because that stuff will remove paint (so I'm told).


Marmite, Vegemite is the most revolting stuff I ever tried on bread. 

I only use a tsp full when I'm making gluten free *'Mock' rye bread*. for that yeasty flavour.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 17, 2011)

Marmite is something that not pass the door in this house..  Tis disgusting stuff...

Mind you I was once tempted to buy a small jar to find out whether it does really turn white if you keep bashing it with a knife or spoon!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope you managed to salvage the jar or most of it. If anything like that happens in our house we have lost the lot as our kitchen floor which is quary stone beats galss jars every time.

I find plenty of hot soapy water cleans what is left of the gloop up nicely.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2011)

it had all come out of jar. But good news a friend is going shopping to the big tescos tomorrow and has said she will give me a lift, BIG JAR here i come, a fiver well spent i say. yum yum whos having toast for dinner
Theres still a sticky patch on kitchen floor i trod on it this morning uuurrrgghhh not nice, i love my marmite on cold toast


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

gail1 said:


> it had all come out of jar. But good news a friend is going shopping to the big tescos tomorrow and has said she will give me a lift, BIG JAR here i come, a fiver well spent i say. yum yum whos having toast for dinner
> Theres still a sticky patch on kitchen floor i trod on it this morning uuurrrgghhh not nice, i love my marmite on cold toast



me me me please!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2011)

nip round steff then and we will have a marmite party, couple of hunky men and a jar of marmite I think i need to go lay down in a dark room now im having one of me turns lol


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

Can we not just skip the marmite hun


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> Can we not just skip the marmite hun



Well i was thinking marmite on said hunky chests mmmmm is it me or is it getting hot in here LOL


----------



## gail1 (Oct 19, 2011)

STEFF I have just got back from shop and guess what MARMITE i had the choice of a 500g jar ?4.99 and they also had some of that extra strong marmite 250g ?3.99 decisions decisions so i got both LOL Whos a happy marmite bunny now


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2011)

gail1 said:


> STEFF I have just got back from shop and guess what MARMITE i had the choice of a 500g jar ?4.99 and they also had some of that extra strong marmite 250g ?3.99 decisions decisions so i got both LOL Whos a happy marmite bunny now



Now your just trying to rub salt in


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to say I haven't tried Marmite in a long time, but would eat it.............

whats good to stick it on.............


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> whats good to stick it on.............



the wall? bedsheets? all guarenteed to wind the other half up


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> the wall? bedsheets? all guarenteed to wind the other half up



put it in nappies, and watch peoples faces when you lick it!


----------



## David H (Oct 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> Now your just trying to rub salt in



Sodium levels through the roof !


----------

